# Hunting accidents



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

I know some of you know Rick Marchand personally some just in passing. Rick had a Bad fall while climbing down from his tree stand. 17ft ,broken back and wrist. He is in London hospital recovering. The good news is he has feeling in his feet and toes so we are praying for the best. I will let know via here and contact info if he does get a phone. or if and when he is allowed home. Also Kevin McKenna another buddy had a bad 4 wheeler accident while we were Moose hunting Broken Shoulder and arm. Nothing a bunch of wood screws and steel plates couldn't fix. So this is turning into the Hunting season from hell. I am telling Kevin and Rick the ploy to get into the bush early with handicap tags is not worth it.. Wish them both the best alot of Physio and time off in the future no doubt.. get well Rick and Kevin all the best. Thinking of you both.. Carl:sad:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

coptor doctor said:


> I know some of you know Rick Marchand personally some just in passing. Rick had a Bad fall while climbing down from his tree stand. 17ft ,broken back and wrist. He is in London hospital recovering. The good news is he has feeling in his feet and toes so we are praying for the best. I will let know via here and contact info if he does get a phone. or if and when he is allowed home. Also Kevin McKenna another buddy had a bad 4 wheeler accident while we were Moose hunting Broken Shoulder and arm. Nothing a bunch of wood screws and steel plates couldn't fix. So this is turning into the Hunting season from hell. I am telling Kevin and Rick the ploy to get into the bush early with handicap tags is not worth it.. Wish them both the best alot of Physio and time off in the future no doubt.. get well Rick and Kevin all the best. Thinking of you both.. Carl:sad:


please let them know they're in our thoughts and prayers and wish them a speedy recovery


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzz you guys*

Hope both recover asap and in full form .....Update us asap and if phone #`s Our thoughts are with them .... Well carl how was your hunt as ours was a bust way too many atv`s and bird hunters but it was great to get away from it all .... Heard Emeil got one after it walked on his bow probably lighting a cigar and taking dump at the same time lol .....


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Our hunt was a bust as well with kevin whiping out and My driving him to Thunder bay. And My new POS can am blowing up.. what else can be said a hunter behind every tree and no moose..No Grouse no fish it basiaclly sucked big timeukey:


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Aaaa, but the beer, gin and rye was mmm mmm good!!!

Our prayers to Rick..Hoping for a quick and complete recovery!!

Serge


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*coptor doctor*

What you bought a separatist machine.... and it blew up.... You know they don`t run on poutine what blew ?????? thank goodness for warranty... maybe Stephan Dion can fix it for you lol he will need a job :darkbeer:


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

*Rick Marchand*

Ted, if you have any furnter info regarding Rick, I would appreciate either you giving me a call or responding on AT. I will inform our membership. I guess its a given that we should all use harnesses while climbing and not just in the stand. Take care and stay safe.

Ming


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*thinking of the guys*

Hope Rich and Kevin get better.. man that was some terrible hunting..

Gilles


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

All our best to Rich and Kevin...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*re rick*

We got a message from his wife that he is in good sorts.... 3 vertebrae broken has movement in legs and feet may even be home within a few days long recoup probably.. again our thoughts with him and kevin as well.... coptor doctor was Kevin going to pass you so you took him out lol lol


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Get well soon Rick and Kevin.


----------



## Cougar III (Feb 25, 2004)

Prayers for a fellow outdoorsmen!!


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry Carl, must have been a senior moment. I thought Ted had started the thread. 

Have you been talking to Rick or Louise since the incident?

All other things being equal, take care.

M


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

The one thing I hate about hunting season.......... hearing these types of reports :sad:

Carl, please pass on my well wishes to Rick, and to your friend Kevin too.


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Carl, what hospital is he at? I'd like to send him well wishes from Timmins, you know flowers or a fruit basket. To touch Rick's sentimental side.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh man that is crap news.... good news that full recovery is expected.... Carl, please send my well wishes and prayers to Rick and Kevin... 

Chin up guys....

Priester


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Get Well*

Our thoughts and prayers are with you guys. Get well soon and wish u a very speedy recovery.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

coptor doctor said:


> Our hunt was a bust as well with kevin whiping out and My driving him to Thunder bay. And My new POS can am blowing up.. what else can be said a hunter behind every tree and no moose..No Grouse no fish it basiaclly sucked big timeukey:


Sorry to hear of the hard knocks going on there....best wishes.

If you get tired of tripping over other hunters, there is still a lot of bush up north here to trudge through. Just don't land in the 'skeg....


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

I know greenarcher already sent our thoughts and prayers. 

Keep us updated please.

Miss Pink


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Just got word, Rick got home last night and is walking very gingerly. Lucky man.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Ricks update*

Well Rick is home Not well but lucky!! His sense of humor is still there when i talked to him last Night he said he was done hunting this year he would get out today and take down his tree stands.. Also Gary AKA Stupid guy said in the back ground last night i better find him a crossbow!! Rick said to me i still have one good hand i think I can take him out!! LOL give him a call as Lou said he likes to talk and the couch duty will kill him with Boredom.. 
Ph # 519-440-0271
:darkbeer:
Good day to All:

Rick got home last night. He's walking very gingerly....when he walks and he had to have another cast put on his wrist yesterday.

As you know Rick loves to talk on the phone.....I think it's glued to his ear most days, so if you want to call please do, he's a captive on the couch.

ttfn, Louise 
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Rick and Louise 
To: Richard Mcquaid ; Jones, Carl ; Ted and Deanna ; Claire Barton ; Bob Marchand ; Chad Marchand ; Robbie and Terry Marchand 
Sent: Wednesday, October 15, 2008 10:44 PM
Subject: Rick


Good day to All:

Rick had a hunting accident this morning and fell 17f eet from a tree stand to the ground. He's in London Hospital with a broken right wrist and 3 broken verterbraes( L3, L4, L5)

Rick is able to move his toes and legs, so there is no paralization....he's having a cat scan tonight and the spine specialist will interpret the info tomorrow. Rick might be home tomorrow(?). Also, Rick is in good humour....

I'll try to call or e-mail tomorrow with an update. It's been a busy day. 

ttfn, Louise


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Glad to know that they are on the road to recovery. I'll try and be even more careful this weekend.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm glad to hear he's relatively mobile. He might be better off not going back up after the stands for a while though... Hey, as long as he has one good hand, no need to give up hunting or switch to a crossbow. I've seen him throw a bow, he's pretty good that way! He could just find himself a nice long bow and throw it like a spear. As long as it has a draw weight of 40 pounds, it's legal to use for hunting...


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

That really sucks!! When you told me about the 4-wheeler accident up north I thought your season couldn't get any worse. Boy was I wrong. You guys have had it bad this year. Your group is definitely due for another world record soon!!!!

Calling Rick today to find out how he is feeling.

Rob


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Rick and Kevin.
Best wishes to you both and a speedy recovery.
Know how you feel Carl about a bummer hunt, had problems with my ATV
though not as bad as yours.Charles


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Now we can actually give Rick a nickname...how's "Thud"?!!! LOL


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Short story*

Hey guys... glad to hear Rick is home and starting to feel better.... so I am washing my Quad in my driveway on Saturday (Thanx Ontario Moose) and a guy walks up doing "door to door" canvasing. He is working with the paraplegic foundation and is looking for donations.... I tell him to stop talking and grab my wallet..... stuff like what happened to Rick makes a person think... No problem giving a gift to some people that aren't as lucky as Rick..... 

Get better soon....

Chris


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Glad to hear he's gonna be okay!!


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

*Eeeesh!*

Best wishes to Rick and Kevin for full and speedy recoveries...

Nigel


----------



## OPC/RD (Aug 16, 2007)

*Speedy Recovery!*

The nickname "Thud" has been taken, and Rick knows who! 

Wishing him a speedy recovery, hope that he gets back to his original form...okay maybe not his original cos you know...., but gets better real quick


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Pic said:


> Now we can actually give Rick a nickname...how's "Thud"?!!! LOL


Save that name for someone that's to stubborn to wear a body harness.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Rick*

This is why Rick had such a speedy recovery look at his bed side nurse!!
Sill wabbit no beavers in a twout strweam!! LOL Handsome dude Yes.. Easy Now Miss Pick don't get all excited!!ukey:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

this Pic reminds me not to eat breakfast before reading ukey:

glad to here Ricks doing better :thumb:


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

*thanks everyone *

First off I'd like to thank everyone for the well wishes and what not. This is not superman here, but Rick Marchand, the mild mannered under dog fighting for truth, justice and the bowhunting ways..... Athough I did try to duplicate supermans powers, I learned that it was much easier to fly than to land. Neither of which I want to try mastering again. 

Remarkably, I completely fractured 3 vertebrae and a couple other small things, and did quite a number on my wrist, I have come a long way. The back, beleive it or not will heal itself without surgery (providing I don't screw it up in the near future), The wrist is still touch and go, having it rebroken and reset twice I beleive it is now as good as it is going to get, again providing I don't go and do something stupid. Surgery is still not out of the question for it.

However, having said that, I do have my goals set high, and that is to get out before the end of the season and get something in the freezer......most of you know the saying...if you're gonna be stupid, you better be tough....you can ask Carl, they don't get any tougher than me.......hey wait a minute

During my time riding the couch (still navigating it by the way) I have been contacted by a lot of you here and from across the country, and I just wanted to let you know that it was greatly appreciated and I'd like to say thanks again to one and all.

Good luck this fall and shoot straight.:thumbs_up
Rick


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

*good to hear you're okay*

Its really good to hear that you are okay Rick. Everyone that I talked to at the club wishes you a speedy recovery. Take care and don't do anything really dumb, okay? Just bet better. Look forward to seeing you at the Running Bear next year.

Ming


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

Just to let everybody know, Rick is looking for a CROSSBOW!


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Garry, you didn't hit your head when I fell, did you?
Rick


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Crossbow, compound bow, long bow... Doesn't matter which, they'll all be equally effective when he throws them! I've seen him hunt raccoons with beer cans, I think he mayb have found a new sport there!!


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

LOL I remember that
only one toss if I remember correctlt
Rick


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Hell, Rick gives a criiter "the look" and it's dead...never mind any weapon needed!!!!! LOL


----------

